# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  أنها ليست مباراتك ياعجب ... اشراك العجب فيه ظلم له ولنا

## عمرعثمان

*الفنان فيصل العجب ملك الافارقة والعرب, نعم كم اطربنا وكم ادمى اكفنا واسال دموع فرحنا ولكن بكل صراحة انها ليست مباراته وكلنا نعلم ان العجب في الآونة الاخيرة بم يعد كسابق عهده , وجل مشاركاته الأخيرة كانت غيرة مقنعة خاصة واذا وضعنا في الحسبان جماهيرنا القلقة والمتوترة , ففي مباراة الموردة احرز العجب هدفين احدهما من ركلة جزاء والاخر برأسية ولكن الترجي ليس بالموردة واستخلاص الكرة من العجب اصبح سهلا لاي مدافع وهذا ماصبرت عليه الجماهير كثيرا وكم حاولت ان تجد له العذر وطال صبرها عليه ولكنى أخشى ان تنفجر فيه هذه الجماهير اذا ماشارك ولم يكن كما تشتهيه , فكل الجماهير سوف تذهب غدا في الاستاد وفي مخيلتها العجب قاهر الاهلى القاهري والعجب قائد المنتخب لغانا بأهدافه الجميلة ومرجاحته المشهورة فإن لم تسعفه لياقته وشبابه في ارجاعها لتلك الأيام فربما تصرخ في وجهه ويحدث مالايحمد عقباه , حقيقة لانريدها ان تكون نهاية العجب بالصورة التى لاتليق به , فنحب الاتكون نهايته سلبية وتتذكرالجماهير سلبياته وتتجاهل المواكب التى سيرتها وهي تهتف بإسمه فكلي منى الا يشارك العجب في هذه المباراة الصعبة لانه وكلنا يقين لايستطيع اكمالها كعجب 2008 


*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انتا لم ترى العجب في تمرين الامس
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الحبيب محمد مامون 

التمارين شي والمباريات بحساباتها شئ آخر , نعم قد يتألق العجب في التمرين هو شئ طبيعى ولكن والحق يقال العجب الذي هتفنا بإسمه كثير وادمى الاكف وأسال الدموع لم يعد كما هو ولن يستطيع أن يعود لعوامل كثيرة أخفيناها زمنا ولكن أخاف ان تكون نهايته بالهتاف بإستبداله وهذا مالانرضاه له 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الحبيب تخميس عمر عثمان العجب يمكن ان يثبت مدافعي الترجي في اماكنهم دون التقدم الى لامام
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الحبيب محمد 

التوانسة درسونا جيدا ويعرفون نقاط ضعفنا اكثر مما نعرف ولاأظنهم لايفطنون لتراجع مستوى العجب واصاباته , بل العكس فقد كان جل اسئلتهم عن طمبل وليس العجب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*العجب

كل المباريات مبارياته فهو الرقم الوحيد الذي يساوي 3
ما يفعله العجب أتمني أن نراه غداً
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الحبيب نصر الدين 

نتمنى ان يساوي العجب 11لاعب , ولكن على الواقع العجب ماعاد العجب الذي = العجب 2008 , لذا يجب مراعاة ذلك 
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*يا شباب وبصراحة انا اتفق مع عمر.. فالمبراة مباراة لاعبي سريعين وصغار... نعم العجب قدم ما لم يقدمه لاعب من قبل ولكن دعوا العاطفة بعيدا ... فالعجب لن يستطيع مجاراة لاعبي الترجي في السرعة مما يجعلنا لاعبين ناقصين... ويا ود مامون خلونا من العجب يستطيع تثبيت لاعبي الترجي فالمريخ يحتاج لاعب سريييييييييييييييييييييييييييع في مباراة الغد وهذه الصفة مفقودة عند العجب... تقبلو مروري
*

----------


## الملك

*اذا كنت تحب الواقعيه اخي الصفوه قالمريخ بعيد عن دور المجموعات هذه هي الواقعيه التي تتحدث عنها ..وطالما تطلب الأمر ان لانسلم بالواقعيه وان نختار قهر المستحيل فأسمعها مني(لا يوجد في كشف المريخ من يستطيع شحذ همم الجمهور مثل العجب)لعبه واحده جميله من العجب ستجعل الاستاد في حالة هستريا ولا يخفى عليك اننا سنعتمد في المقام الأول على الجمهور وليس الباشا وسعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

يا شباب وبصراحة انا اتفق مع عمر.. فالمبراة مباراة لاعبي سريعين وصغار... نعم العجب قدم ما لم يقدمه لاعب من قبل ولكن دعوا العاطفة بعيدا ... فالعجب لن يستطيع مجاراة لاعبي الترجي في السرعة مما يجعلنا لاعبين ناقصين... ويا ود مامون خلونا من العجب يستطيع تثبيت لاعبي الترجي فالمريخ يحتاج لاعب سريييييييييييييييييييييييييييع في مباراة الغد وهذه الصفة مفقودة عند العجب... تقبلو مروري



تسلم الاخ ودالمحجوب 

على المرور والاضافة
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*خلو كاربوني ينظر براوووو
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الحبيب محمد مامون

انا من انصار (أتركوا المدرب يعمل ) وهذا البوست فيه اشفاقا على العجب اكثر منه رأي فني 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*والله يا عمر كلامك دا بتاع زوال قريب من الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*انت تتحدث عن رقم وهو الملك وهو الذي يعطي دافع للعيبه وممكن لا يجري ولكن ممكن باص يجيب قون ولكن اين اللعيبه التي تفعل شي انت ادري بكشف الاصابات ولكن قد يكون هناك امل او بصيص امل بالخروج الي بر الامان لندعو الله ان ينصرنا برقم كل هذه الاصابات فهل مسكتو في الله ان ينصركم الله فلا قالب لكم
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الاخ حسن يعقوب 

حقيقة لم أفهم ماتقصده (غريب ام قريب )
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*عزيزي هل مثلي ومثلك يمكن ان نحدد مشاركة العجب او عدم مشاركته؟
الحمد لله ان لنا مدرب يدري ما يفعل وهو الوحيد من يستطيع ان يحدد
المشاركين في المباراه
ويا عزيزي كل فرد من الجماهير له رأي مختلف عن الآخر في تقييمهم للاعبين
فأرجو ان نضع جل اهتمامنا كجماهير في التشجيع ولا شيئ سواه
ولك خالص الود

*

----------


## تينا

*حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, عمرعثمان, ود المحميه, نصرالدين أحمد علي 
المتواجدون الان لو من اعضاء الداخل 
منو السع ليه علم ومنو السع فنله حمره او صفراء
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

انت تتحدث عن رقم وهو الملك وهو الذي يعطي دافع للعيبه وممكن لا يجري ولكن ممكن باص يجيب قون ولكن اين اللعيبه التي تفعل شي انت ادري بكشف الاصابات ولكن قد يكون هناك امل او بصيص امل بالخروج الي بر الامان لندعو الله ان ينصرنا برقم كل هذه الاصابات فهل مسكتو في الله ان ينصركم الله فلا قالب لكم



العجب رقم واحد فى المريخ وماف شك ولكن يا تينا الترجى سريع
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

انت تتحدث عن رقم وهو الملك وهو الذي يعطي دافع للعيبه وممكن لا يجري ولكن ممكن باص يجيب قون ولكن اين اللعيبه التي تفعل شي انت ادري بكشف الاصابات ولكن قد يكون هناك امل او بصيص امل بالخروج الي بر الامان لندعو الله ان ينصرنا برقم كل هذه الاصابات فهل مسكتو في الله ان ينصركم الله فلا قالب لكم



الاخت تينا 

كرة القدم لاتعرف الاحتمالات ويمكن ووو , وخاصة نحن في أمس الحاجة لثلاثة أهداف في مرمى خصم يعرفنا أكثر ممانعرف انفسنا ,فقط العطاء وتبقى الحقيقة العجب عطاءه قل لعوامل كثيرة تعرفينها جيدا,فالمباراة كما قال الاخ ودالمحجوب تحتاج للاعب سريع ومقاتل والعجب بطبيعته مسالم وبطئ فلكل مباراة متطلباتها , ونعم الفريق به اصابات ولكن اين الباقون ولماذا تم تسجيلهم اليس لمثل هذه المواقف 


(ان ينصركم الله فلاغالب لكم )
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*لا أتفق معك....
شكراً على رأيك الصريح....
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, عمرعثمان, ود المحميه, نصرالدين أحمد علي 
المتواجدون الان لو من اعضاء الداخل 
منو السع ليه علم ومنو السع فنله حمره او صفراء



  الاخت تينا 

هل سمعتى بشباب المايقوما ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, عمرعثمان, ود المحميه, نصرالدين أحمد علي 
المتواجدون الان لو من اعضاء الداخل 
منو السع ليه علم ومنو السع فنله حمره او صفراء



انا جهزة اى حاجا من فنله واعلام وكل ما يخص المارد الاحمر
           يا تينا وانتى كيف جهزة
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

عزيزي هل مثلي ومثلك يمكن ان نحدد مشاركة العجب او عدم مشاركته؟
الحمد لله ان لنا مدرب يدري ما يفعل وهو الوحيد من يستطيع ان يحدد
المشاركين في المباراه
ويا عزيزي كل فرد من الجماهير له رأي مختلف عن الآخر في تقييمهم للاعبين
فأرجو ان نضع جل اهتمامنا كجماهير في التشجيع ولا شيئ سواه
ولك خالص الود



 
  الحبيب حسن بشير 

يبدو انك لم تطلع على البوست من بدايته ولم تقرأ الردود السابقة لمشاركتك
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*والله يا عمر العجب هو الملك والملك هو العجب
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*دعواتكم يا صفوة فى صلاة الجمعة
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

والله يا عمر العجب هو الملك والملك هو العجب



 
الحبيب حسن  يعقوب 

يبدو انك لم تطلع على البوست من بدايته , فأول ماثبته هو ان الملك هو فيصل وفيصل هو الملك , فماردونا زمان هو نفسه ماردونا الآن , ام رونالدينيهو برشلونة هو نفسه رونالدينهو الميلان 


 يلا ارفعوا الأكف في صلاة الجمعة لنصرة الزعيم 
*

----------


## تينا

*الاخ حسن 
انعل ابوها دي بلد من ولدوني جاهزه ونفسي البس بنطلون واقيف في المساطب الشعبيه واكون عندي مكرفون كبير واهتف واعمل اي حاجة وارتاح بين  الشوطين واسئل اقول الشوط الاول انتهي كم واقوم بنفس الحماس الشوط التاني واي زول جنبي اخلي يهتف والبنظر اكورك في اضانة لحدي مايشجع معي .. وتخلص  المباره وبعد كده ارقص للصباح وانوم الساعه تسعة صباحا بس احيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي اعمل شنو  
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الاخ حسن 
انعل ابوها دي بلد من ولدوني جاهزه ونفسي البس بنطلون واقيف في المساطب الشعبيه واكون عندي مكرفون كبير واهتف واعمل اي حاجة وارتاح بين  الشوطين واسئل اقول الشوط الاول انتهي كم واقوم بنفس الحماس الشوط التاني واي زول جنبي اخلي يهتف والبنظر اكورك في اضانة لحدي مايشجع معي .. وتخلص  المباره وبعد كده ارقص للصباح وانوم الساعه تسعة صباحا بس احيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي اعمل شنو  



يا تينا دعواتك معنا ونحن ما بنقصر فى اى حاجا من التشجيع ويارب انصر الزعيم
             يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــارب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الاخ حسن 
انعل ابوها دي بلد من ولدوني جاهزه ونفسي البس بنطلون واقيف في المساطب الشعبيه واكون عندي مكرفون كبير واهتف واعمل اي حاجة وارتاح بين  الشوطين واسئل اقول الشوط الاول انتهي كم واقوم بنفس الحماس الشوط التاني واي زول جنبي اخلي يهتف والبنظر اكورك في اضانة لحدي مايشجع معي .. وتخلص  المباره وبعد كده ارقص للصباح وانوم الساعه تسعة صباحا بس احيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي اعمل شنو  



نحي هذا العشق 
مشكورة يا تينا والله كلامك دا وحرقتك دي كان الكريم هون الا نبردها ليك بدل عنك وعن كل حراير المريخ
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الاخ تينا 

والاخوة المتداخلين ياريت يكون للجميع هذا الحماس 
*

----------


## تينا

*بس انتو فشوني بكره والزغاريت علي
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اي مباراة هي مباراة الملك فلم يحدث ان خزل العجب جمهور المريخ في المباريات الكبري قبل الصغري
*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*الاخ عمر
تحياتي لك وانت تحكم صوت العقل بدل العاطفة

ولكن اسمعها مني
المريخ في حوجة لقائد فعلي في مباراة الغد
وإذا شارك العجب منذ البداية بإذن واحد احد يمكنه ان يفعل مايفعله ابن الثامنة عشر بسبب حماس الجمهور

شكراً مرة اخرى لرايك الصريح ولكن رأيى الشخصي
(هذه هي المباراة التي ينتظرها العجب) (يعني مفصلة عليهو)
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*شكرا جزيلا جميع الاخوة المتداخلين والاختين تينا وعاشقة النيل 
اتمنى من صميم قلبي ان يشارك العجب ويحملنا الى دور المجموعات , وبنفس القدر اخشى الايوفق وتكون نهايته مأساوية
                        	*

----------


## انيس

*المريخ يحتاج لكل ابنائه في معركة العبور 

وسيكون للعجب الكلمة الكبرى اليوم
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*عمر ود حلتنا سلامات
والله يالحبيب لو بدأ العجب مباراة تونس
كان التلاته اتعكست للترجى وفى دارهم
لكن غياب القائد المحفز والدافع خلانا ننبرش 
من اول نص ساعه 
والعجب اياهو العجب ملك ملوك الطرب 
يبدأ ولو وقف ساااااااااااى بخوف الجماعه
الله ينصرك يازعيم

*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*العجب الأول بعد داك باقي التشكيلة .....ولن يحسمها الا العجب لو بقي فيها حسم ....اللهم أنصرنا ياااااااااااااااااااااار ب .
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

عمر ود حلتنا سلامات
والله يالحبيب لو بدأ العجب مباراة تونس
كان التلاته اتعكست للترجى وفى دارهم
لكن غياب القائد المحفز والدافع خلانا ننبرش 
من اول نص ساعه 
والعجب اياهو العجب ملك ملوك الطرب 
يبدأ ولو وقف ساااااااااااى بخوف الجماعه
الله ينصرك يازعيم



 
كشة ودحلتنا الراقي سلامات 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

العجب الأول بعد داك باقي التشكيلة .....ولن يحسمها الا العجب لو بقي فيها حسم ....اللهم أنصرنا ياااااااااااااااااااااار ب .



 

 الغالي الجيلي شاور 

اللهم أنصر الزعيم 
اللهم أنصر الزعيم 
اللهم أنصر الزعيم 
اللهم أنصر الزعيم 
اللهم أنصر الزعيم 
اللهم أنصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## alhorey

*لم تسعفه لياقته وشبابه في ارجاعها هذه النقطة انت صادق فيها ولكن املنا كبير في ان يستخدم خبرته في تجاوز تلك العثرات
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alhorey
					

لم تسعفه لياقته وشبابه في ارجاعها هذه النقطة انت صادق فيها ولكن املنا كبير في ان يستخدم خبرته في تجاوز تلك العثرات



الاخ الحوري 

شكرا على المرور 

اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## حامد بريمة

*العجب عندما يكون مع اللاعبين نجد حماس مفقود عند غيابه  . عندما نزل في الشوط التاني في تونس هدد المرمي التونسي كثيرا  اضافة الي ان بنية  لعيبة الترجي تتفوق علي مصعب وراجي كثيرا ولايستطيعوا ان يزاحموا لعيبة الترجي ولكن فيصل العجب لا يمكن اقصاءه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام سليم بس ممكن في الشوط التاني لو الفريق جاب قونين عشان يكمل الحماس
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* الحبيب acba77

العجب نجم من ذهب وماردونا نجم من ذهب ورونالدينهو نجم من ذهب  زيكو نجم من ذهب وكمال عبدالوهاب نجم من ذهب   فأين هم الآن  من كان يتخيل منتخب البرازيل دون رونالدينهو , في النهاية كرة القدم لعبة عطاء والعجب قل عطاءه 
*

----------

